# Western Saddlery saddles



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

An older saddle game into the shop from Western Saddlery. There was a large W with a western saddle embossed in the top of the horn. It was a working saddle, well made, and heavy. You're right about the saddles using that name today.


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

Okay, I've also heard that some of the imports are actually nice and worth it. How would I know and how can I distinguish good from bad?


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

This is a picture of it


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

That's one of the older working saddles. Have you checked the horn for the big W? It took a good cleaning of the one in the shop before I could make it out. I'd like to see more pics., if you can.


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

I ended up buying it and I'll post some more pictures now.


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

Picture


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

Other sid


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

Brand on left fender, it is not on right side.


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

Horn is blank. The leather looks to be a slightly different color so I'm thinking maybe they re-stiched new leather onto the horn. If it's old, I suppose that would be a possibility.


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

The serial number is 853, I can't find anything on it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The logo on the fender is the same as that on the horn in the shop. Your's is an older model. The elephant ear cantle puts the manufacture in the early to mid 60's This saddle has a rawhide covered wood tree, and is built for roping. It was made with the best material and hardware. Hope you'll post a few pics after you give it a good cleaning. Don't be in a rush to oil it. Most saddles need a little moisture as few ride in the rain.


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

Awesome, thank you so much for the information on it I think I got a steak on it, $90.


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

steal*


----------

